# Illness Benefit Debacle



## brokegirl (14 Jul 2011)

I applied for Illness benefit 6 weeks ago and claiming Supplemetary Welfare Allowance while waiting for Illness benefit payment.

Finally got a letter from IB 3 days ago saying my claim has been awarded - no date as to when I receive my payments. Went to collect my money today as usual - no money paid to me this week.

I called Illness Benefit (after holding for 30 mins or so). Told they have to contact HSE to find out how much money owed to them by Illness Benefit and close of my Supplementary Welfare Claim.

I asked when should I receive payment - told me they don't know.

I cannot believe the inefficiency of this. Supplemetary Welfare Office only opened Thursday mornings for an hour and a half so can't even go there.

I now have no money for food and basics unless I can beg money from friends/family to feed myself and my daughter for the week.

What does a person do in these circumstances. Beggars belief.


----------



## gipimann (14 Jul 2011)

Illness Benefit section can use computer systems to work out how much SWA has been paid, so that should not take long.   Payment of IB issues once a medical cert has been received by them.   That's why they can't tell you when payment will issue - it all depends on the receipt of the cert.

Were you collecting your SWA at the local post office?  IB is paid by EFT into a bank account only - did you check your account in case something has been lodged?

If payment hasn't been made by IB this week, then contact your CWO for an emergency payment.  Although they may only be available at the local health centre on Thursday mornings, there should be an emergency phone number you can contact for assistance.


----------



## brokegirl (14 Jul 2011)

Hi gipimann,

I was paid my supplementary at post office, I checked with the IB officer and all my certs are up to date. Also checked my bank account this morn and no money in.
The officer told me that it was up to the HSE section to process how much money I have been paid on Supplementary and issue this to IB section who then deduct this from my IB payment. 
Apparantely this has not been done yet and this is holding up the process. He could not tell me when my payment will be made. 
Do you know the emergency number to contact?


----------



## STEINER (14 Jul 2011)

hi, I have friends who work as cwo's.  They have their clinics monday to thursday but Fridays are strictly emergency only, so if you have no payment today or first thing in morning then go to your local cwo asap as it is an emergency, ie you have no payment this week.


----------



## shootingstar (14 Jul 2011)

Hi brokegirl, 

This also happened to me 2 years ago. While I was waiting on my IB to come through I was in receipt of SW. Once I was awarded IB my SW obviously stopped. 

I recall getting cheques on a monday & when nothing came in the post for me that day I rang up my local SWO & he informed me it would be in my bank the following week, which it was. I was still paid on the Monday only it took 3 days for it to go through my bank..  Hold tough if you can x


----------



## brokegirl (14 Jul 2011)

Hi Guys,

Thanks for all your replies. I called my local healthboard and got a direct number for my CWO who was great and will pay me tomorrow. I'm sure there are plenty of others in this situation too so hopefully this post can help them.

Have a good weekend all.


----------



## gipimann (14 Jul 2011)

brokegirl said:


> Hi gipimann,
> 
> The officer told me that it was up to the HSE section to process how much money I have been paid on Supplementary and issue this to IB section who then deduct this from my IB payment.
> Apparantely this has not been done yet and this is holding up the process.


 
The information above isn't quite accurate.   There is a section within Illness Benefit who deal with adjustments between schemes, it's got nothing to do with the CWO or the HSE who have no function in this matter.


----------

